# Took the shadowcast to the LA marsh



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Over the weekend, I made one final trip before moving from Dallas to Florida next week. This was my first trip to the coast down there, and I certainly learned a ton! Caught a bunch of fish between 10 and 18 lbs and lost a few that were total studs (30+lbs) and some really big black drum. Fish ate mostly toads, but baitfish, crab, and shrimp patterns in everything from funky to traditional colors. Unfortunately, the trailer blew a tire and rolled on the way back, but the boat only had minor damage, and Erin at Ankona has been great and I'll hopefully have the boat back on the water shortly after making it back to Florida. Here are a few pictures from the weekend...


----------



## ifsteve

Well done and nice pics!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Were you in Venice? Sorry to hear about the boat/trailer. Do you have any pictures of the carnage? I'm impressed that it didn't rip the hull to shreds. 

I'd like to apologize on behalf of the State of Louisiana for our unbelievably crappity roads.


----------



## Net 30

Holy crap….glad everyone made it out ok. That's got to be a sick feeling seeing your skiff rolling behind your truck.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great pics!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Thank you for the compliments on the pictures, I think a few of them turned out great...I don't have many pictures of the carnage, but its unbelievably not that bad... no non-skid was messed up, only the rub rail and the rolled edge of the gel coat on the top deck totaling about 5ft, my puck for the trolling motor saved any damage to the bow the boat rolled on the poling platform (which is the only part that landed on dirt, not asphalt, and my VMARINE pole caddy didn't even bend)-- So far the most expensive damage is probably a new push pole.  I was merging over to get out of the way of an ambulance and looked back and went OHHHH $H!T... I've towed this skiff for about 15,000 miles since May, and towed my big boat many more and never even thought I would see this... The only thing we could figure out was I hit a pothole doing 45 and the trailer bounced and landed wrong, and torqued the tongue.  At the end of the day, I'm just glad I have really good insurance, and most importantly nobody was hurt.  I'm also hoping my motor is ok, but won't know till I pick up the skiff and try it out... A big thank you to the amazing customer service over at Ankona for always picking up a phone and doing the best to help someone out even when it is well beyond their obligation...


----------



## tomahawk

Wow, that could have been really bad. Glad you and the skiff came out of it relatively unscathed.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Thank God for miracles and the GREAT folks at ANKONA!!!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Couldn't agree more with this^^^ ... Their service and attitude makes owning an Ankona an absolute pleasure. At least there are still a few old school folks left in the industry


----------



## redchaser.com

Take heed, our roads here are terrible and dangerous, you really shouldn't travel here, ever, especially to fish.


----------



## Stormchaser

Totally agree with the above. Also, let it be known now that the launch at Reggio is an absolute hazard. Besides, there's nothing but jacks and gars there. I recommend everyone staying away.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

I agree with above -- ALL FISH PICTURED are from some blow shmo infested place in Tejas . I wish I could blame the roads in Louisiana, but I'm thinking it was a blown tire or freak pothole that caused the roll...


----------



## TwoKids

Wow. Trying to figure out how it rolled, after hitting the pothole and landing. Did the trailer completely disconnect from the hitch ball? Was it rolling on the safety cables or did it come completely detached from your truck and then start rolling? I own a SC18 so very interested in the details of what exactly happenend. Thanks.


----------



## Jigalode

Wow, incredible that the skiff survived that kind of an accident.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

I hit the pot hole, then felt a jerk from the trailer... I'm thinking that either caused it to roll, or the cables came tight once it was off and rolled. The INS adjuster said that on these smaller trailers, the tongue is the weakest link of the trailer.... Unfortunately it all happened so fast, I'm not too sure what exactly happened other than it rolled and landed back upright on the wheels... I GOT LUCKY


----------



## TwoKids

So the tongue coupler latch came off the ball and it rolled while still attached via the cables?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Well I'm not 100% sure, but the coupler was locked on, it appears to have bent laterally, but i wasn't speeding or making abrupt movements so, I guess your guess is as good as mine... I'll attach a photo of the tongue/coupler...


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ




----------



## TwoKids

Appreciate the info. Glad to hear no one got hurt.


----------



## Megalops

Stupid question (awesome pics by the way): were you using a 2 inch ball? Not entirely sure if the Shadowcast uses the same Float-On trailer, but when I picked up my Cayenne I asked Mel because I had a 1 7/8 ball. He said, get a 2 and don't go over any pot holes back to Tampa!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Thanks, yeah I was using a 2" ball... Still no idea what caused it, but it coulda been a lot worse!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Yep. That's a coupler failure. It's caused by a few things. Either your ball got smaller or your coupler got bigger, or both. It happens from one or both of the components wearing over time. It will wear out very quickly if the coupler is out of adjustment. 

There is an adjustment nut on the bottom of the coupler. You should check it periodically. 

Usually the coupler wears before the trailer ball but if the ball is old it should be replaced. When getting a new trailer, always get a new ball.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Thanks Lupus... how does one "adjust" the coupler... I've never heard of this, but am now truly intrigued...


----------



## jmrodandgun




----------



## larryg

wow. scary, glad you made it back and the boat survived as well


----------



## snookman716

That's crazy glad everyone is okay and not too much damage was done. I used to own a SC18 and had he same float on. That trailer sure did like to bounce around a lot.. I felt it behind the truck bouncing all over the place always.


----------

